# Auto vs Manual Screen Printing Business



## blaineminyard (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been in a discussion with my boss for about 8 months now and need some opinions on whether I'm just being stupid or am I on the right track.

Current setup:
Kornit Thunder (17-20 prints per hour)
Workhorse 6 color/4 station manual press
Printing Processes: DTG, cmyk printing, spot process with water based/plastisol inks, simulated process with separation studio software, Pantone matching with waterbased and plastisol ink, discharge printing and heat press setup

We are currently printing shirts for our in-house businesses (roughly 20,000 shirts a year) and plan on going public soon with new screen printing equipment.

For a manual shop - we will be be purchasing an 8 color 8 station Riley Roq from Ryonet including an Advantage Amergraph 150 exposing unit.

The auto setup would be the S.Roq 8/12 press. 

My argument has been that we skip the manual press and go straight into an auto for the following reasons:
1. Every other local screen printer in our area has manual presses. There are only 2 or 3 who have autos but they are 30 miles away - having an automatic sets up apart from our competition.
2. Having an auto allows us to have competitive prices (don't plan on low-balling - legit pricing) since our production time will be faster.
3. Having an auto allows us to have consistent print quality.
4. Having an auto allows us to take on more jobs including contract printing and retail jobs
5. Having an auto allows us more time to go out and get more jobs since we can finish jobs faster and not be stuck in the shop all day.
6. Having an auto allows us to win jobs based on better quality, good prices, and faster turnaround times than any other competitor around us. 

My boss wants to start out with a manual setup and grow into an auto.
Currently - me and my wife run the shop. We design, print, package and ship, sell, advertise - everything.

Feel free to be as honest as you would like. Need to know if I'm just being unreasonably stubborn or if my argument actual holds weight.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with pretty much all you said, but having a manual press has it's benefits also.
It allows you to do smaller jobs that won't be worth while to set up the auto for.
I've worked in bigger screen printing places that had 4 or more autos & they still had a manual press... used mainly just for proofing. Nothing like setting up a job on a auto press & realizing there is a issue with the art or ink color or screen.
If a customer has a odd placement or product, you may not be able to do it on the auto.
If the auto breaks down...you can resort to the manual if need be.
If I had the space I would get an auto press, but I would also keep my manual press!

What will set you apart from your competition is quality, price & most of all service!


----------

